# What is your cigar humidor?



## nimaimeshinchan

I like looking at humidors at cigar websites and I just wanted to know what cigar humidor that everybody else has:redface:


----------



## MarkC

Coleman 150 qt.


----------



## corpsegrinder

I have a 250ct Treasure Dome and a small 40ct


----------



## lostdog13

currently tupperdors (1 gallon and 2.5 gallon). Once they get here though; I have a 100(ish) ct Old World, 20 ct Acid, 25 ct Cohiba canister, clear canister I picked up at Wally World, and just ordered the 5 Vegas Tradicion 100(ish) ct <$36 on devil site>.


----------



## Booyaa

I built my own from some mahogany the father in law had sitting around. It will hold about 100 but unlikely to ever get near that. Very satisfying to build my own, although nowhere near the quality of a shop bought one or a waxing moon humidor it does the business and holds humidity rock steady.


----------



## MarkC

Now _that's_ cool. If it holds humidity, it's a winner!


----------



## mcgreggor57

A 50 count for my home office, a 40 ct for my office at work, but primarily a 150 qt Coleman. Neither of the 2 desktops are very fancy, although the larger one was made by local prisoners.


----------



## Lopezoscar03

i have a cuban crafters 150 count and my new edgestar wineador


----------



## Flapjack23

I have a 30ish count wood desktop, a tupperador 1gallon I think (thanks Shane), and am in the midst of building a wineador out of a NewAir 280E. Cooler or Wine fridge is the best way to go IMO.


----------



## ptpablo

150 qt cooler for my boxes and random sticks, Edgestar 28 for my premium sticks and a 100 count Almalfi humidor for my premium CC's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

13 humidors scattered over two residences and a social club all filled with Cuban Cigars.


----------



## stew

Dang Tony.....13 humidors and all filled with Cubans, Those must be some very large Humi's considering the average height of a Cuban is 5 feet 8inches tall!!!!LMAO


----------



## stew

Well enough of the jokes....I have one humidor that has a varity of NC sticks and a few Cubans, 2 Romeo & Juliets, 1 Hoyo De Montery, 1 Cohiba, 1 monticristo tube and a Bolivar. I will be looking to add some more Cubans in the near future.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

stew said:


> Dang Tony.....13 humidors and all filled with Cubans, Those must be some very large Humi's considering the average height of a Cuban is 5 feet 8inches tall!!!!LMAO


ROTFLMAO! R/G for you sir i really needed that!


----------



## stew

Glad you got a laugh out of that Tony!!!! Just wanted to start the Saturday off with a Little Humor!!!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508

stew said:


> Dang Tony.....13 humidors and all filled with Cubans, Those must be some very large Humi's considering the average height of a Cuban is 5 feet 8inches tall!!!!LMAO


baahahahaha ! Nice . lol


----------



## Dirtroad

Yesterday I picked up my black walnut end table humidor from Aristocrat. Brought it home last night, filled the reservoir, and it's sitting in my study now with the humidifier running. It was at 63.5% this morning.


----------



## itsjustkevin

A little 25 ct craftsman....works well only 25$


----------



## Hemsworth

130 qt. Coleman for storage and the Treasure Dome for those whose lives will be short lived.


----------



## Swany

Well, I have a 100 ct. something or other, a 250 ct treasure dome and a 52 qt cooler. The 250 was for cc, but i see now that is going not be big enough.


----------



## DarrelMorris

I have a 125 ct humidor with 3 drawers and a glass top. My wife gave it to me for my 40th birthday. I just pulled it out of the closet, where it has been sitting for a few years, and started filling it again so there are only a handfull of sticks in it.


----------



## Buzz

I'm a n00b that just bought a Savoy 50 ct, looks purrrrrrttyy. If I become a full blown addict, I'll get me a wineador.


----------



## chasingstanley

I currently have 5 of these they hold about 100 cigars each.


----------



## Eastree

I'm currently using a ~120 count humidor from Cuban Crafters. I still have two old desktop models (25 ct. and 50ct. IIRC), which I need to either revamp as storage or retire to the dumpster, as their seals have gotten quite bad.


----------



## rocketmann82

I have a 125 count Cordoba, 100 count Tuscany and a large Tuppidor for bulk storage....


----------



## socalocmatt

I have 1 54 qt. coolerdor, 2 28-bottle wineadors, 2 tupperdors, 10 jaradors, and a 100 count Savoy Boveda Black Calabash humidor.


----------



## quincy627

This is one of 3 I bought from Downeast boxes.


----------



## rocketmann82

quincy627 said:


> This is one of 3 I bought from Downeast boxes.


That's a nice box!!!!


----------



## Engineer99

I have this generic no name 100 count I got from a guy on Craigslist for $40. It's super plain, but is well made and holds humidity at a rock solid 67%. I also have a 50qt Coleman where I keep boxes, also purchased via Craigslist for $5, that is also rock solid at 67%. Nothing really fancy at this point, but someday, I'll upgrade for more long term box storage.


----------



## mortopher

A cheapy 100ct, a little bit nicer 200 count, and an EdgeStar 28 that's a couple weeks old now.


----------



## Wallbright

Don Diego 250ct treasure chest desktop, Coleman 48QT coolerdor, and Edgestar 28 wineador.


----------



## quincy627

It's not bad. It has half inch Spanish Cedar walls and holds humidity levels like nobody's business. Holds about 150 sticks. If I remember right I paid about a deuce and a half for it.



rocketmann82 said:


> That's a nice box!!!!


----------



## dav0

When I first started smoking 20 or so years ago went to Sam's Club to get a $60 100ct "imported" humi and used it until I joined puff Last Feb.

Once on puff, found a Lauderdale Cabinet type and bought it.
2 weeks after that found Ed, of Waxing Moon Humidors here and had him build me Red Oak (#94 if you go to his site)
6 weeks into my stay here started needing coolers and tupperware and stuff.
1 year in and I've gone ahead and purchased my local B&M so I could have their walk-in humidor for storage! mg:

Ok, J/K on the last line, but the point is that I could have had so many more cigars had I just used coolers from day one! But I digress I love my setup for now:

Samidor 100 ct (Sams club cheapo)
Lauderdale 300 ct (works fine, but by still an imported cheapo)
Waxinmoon 190 ct(this is my prized humi)
Assorted coolers and tupperware, who knows what the count is on these!!


----------



## Evonnida

I have 2 150qt coolers, 2 53qt coolers, 3 Sterelite Tupperdors, a RyJ Desktop Humidor, a Thompson 7 Drawer humidor, 2 cheap desktop humidors and an cheap Acid humidor I keep infused smokes in for friends.


----------



## dav0

dav0 said:


> Samidor 100 ct (Sams club cheapo)
> Lauderdale 300 ct (works fine, but by still an imported cheapo)
> Waxinmoon 190 ct(this is my prized humi)
> Assorted coolers and tupperware, who knows what the count is on these!!





Evonnida said:


> I have 2 150qt coolers, 2 53qt coolers, 3 Sterelite Tupperdors, a RyJ Desktop Humidor, a Thompson 7 Drawer humidor, 2 cheap desktop humidors and an cheap Acid humidor I keep infused smokes in for friends.


OK, I see the trend here, I'm at one year, so if I look at Erich's post I can predict where I'll be at 20 months on puff! :help:


----------



## spa32

I have 3 Frigidors. 4 1/2 , 3 1/2 and 1 1/2 CF. Also a 50 count that I use in the winter for my tiny smokes.


----------



## BDog

Wineador- Packed to the gills! About to start another one and then another after that. Need to segregate my NC's from my CC's. My wineador resides 250 miles away in another home, but I can monitor its temp and humidity via the web. The next wineador will be setup here at my place in the Bay Area as I am just using a cheapie wooden humi currently.

Forget the wooden humi's unless its just for show. 
Example: you have friends over and want to impress with some exotic wooden humidor that looks plush.
If you want that style PM ED on here with WaxingMoon Humidors as he does some killer work. 

Go right to the larger capacity Wineador or Coolidor as when you start aquiring boxes it will quickly max out the small box humi's. Get with Forrest (member name - Wineador) for shelves or drawers for all the popular wineadors.
Enjoy the slope!


----------



## UpInSmoak

I have a 100 count Daniel Marshall private stock (great value for the money as I can't even see where the blemishes are), And a 220 count Waxing Moon.

Both are beautiful pieces but I wish I went bigger on the both of them.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan

chasingstanley said:


> View attachment 37425
> View attachment 37426
> 
> 
> I currently have 5 of these they hold about 100 cigars each.


That means you have 500 cigars,total.That makes me wonder... how many cigars do you usually smoke per a day?


----------



## UTKhodgy

Tuscany 110ct. Humidor


----------



## MisterWolf

I now have a savoy 150ct bubinga and a 40ct thompson. Running out of room dangit.


----------



## Kindanutz

A 50 count Prometheus Milano series desktop humidor, a newair 28 bottle wineador, and a small tuperdor...
The Prometheus humidors are on the expensive side but you can't beat the quality...
You get what you pay for...!

Btw you may want to go straight to a wineador or a coolidor... A desktop humi will fill up very quickly... I bought the Prometheus humi as a show piece and a convo starter...

Goodluck


----------



## Voorhees

I have two one the wife gave me many years ago, holds about 50 cigars. The other was gifted to me, its a Thompson Lucky 7 (I know, I know...)but it keeps good humidity and has lots of space.


----------



## miket156

I have the "Prestige" Humidor I bought from CheapHumidors.com, awesome. Its a 75 to 100 count humidor, and of course it doesn't hold that many larger size cigars that I buy. Tempered glass top (yeah, I know), Sure Seal Technology (it works!) and just the right size for my normal stock of stogies. I also have large Rubber Maid container that I use for over-flow, when I buy something on sale or close out and my wooden humidor is already full. If I can ever afford to buy enough cigars to justify it, a larger storage unit will be in order. 


Cheers!


Mike T.


----------



## jaypulay

Two 48 qt Coleman coolers filled with boxes of CC's and one 150 ct desktop called "The Viceroy" that currently holds all my singles. The wife recently gave me the green light to buy an aristocrat!! Woohoo!!:banana:


----------



## Dubv23

I have a 100ct savoy bubinga that holds my prized singles and a 150qt Coleman with drawers hat hold various singles, bundles, and boxes.

A 5cy herf a Dor and 10 ct herf a Dor as well.


----------



## chasingstanley

nimaimeshinchan said:


> That means you have 500 cigars,total.That makes me wonder... how many cigars do you usually smoke per a day?


2-3 per day


----------



## RealSRS

I have a 75-100 count desktop humidor. It was a carbon fiber one that I ordered online. Its been a good starter humi. Since then I added a 6 bottle wineador. Between the two of these Its not enough anymore. Im currently building a 21 bottle Vinotemp wineador. 

Im an addict. :help:


----------



## RealSRS

jaypulay said:


> Two 48 qt Coleman coolers filled with boxes of CC's and one 150 ct desktop called "The Viceroy" that currently holds all my singles. The wife recently gave me the green light to buy an aristocrat!! Woohoo!!:banana:


Jelly of the aristocrat, not jelly you have to ask your wife :banana:


----------



## Dirtroad

jaypulay said:


> Two 48 qt Coleman coolers filled with boxes of CC's and one 150 ct desktop called "The Viceroy" that currently holds all my singles. The wife recently gave me the green light to buy an aristocrat!! Woohoo!!:banana:


You're gonna love the Aristocrat, but you'll have to get a pretty big one if those coolers are full.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Here is the one I built about a year or so ago. It is 6 feet wide, 40" tall and 2 feet deep. 10 sliding drawers, each with 5 divided buns. Each bin could hold up to 50 Churchill size cigars. Most of the bins you see in the picture have 25-35 cigars in them. It is the bottom half of a 'rolling' cabinet that has my TV and electronics on top, and the humidor in the bottom. It 'rolls' back into what use to be the closet of the fourth bedroom. That way it looks like it is 'built in'. I converted that bedroom into my Library / Smoking room. That is the second picture. The two leather chairs face the TV / Humidor.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

The second picture shows it is attached, but it doesn't want to show up in the post. So here it is again....


----------



## sawyerz

I've got a 50 Ct. Cigar Star Humidor and working on setting up a 50qt Coolidor as we speak. Just waiting for the heartfelt beads...


----------



## Booyaa

Rays98GoVols said:


> The second picture shows it is attached, but it doesn't want to show up in the post. So here it is again....


Neither pic is showing up for me and I really want to see this! It sounds awesome!


----------



## chasingstanley

Booyaa said:


> Neither pic is showing up for me and I really want to see this! It sounds awesome!


I second that - no pics either


----------



## mortopher

Damn, i really want to see that monster


----------



## mithrilG60

Dirtroad said:


> You're gonna love the Aristocrat


This. I have a Mini Tall with 2 full extension drawers and 2 full extension shelves. Amazing humidor, amazing craftsmanship and great customer service although delivery times are slow... expect it take several weeks longer than quoted at a minimum. Also do yourself a favour and make sure you spend the extra cash to make all shelves full extension. They make life sooo much easier when trying to get at the back and/or access the Set-and-Forget reserviour(s).

Couple gratutious pics:


----------



## vrocco

Avallo 1200

I've only had it for about a month and LOVE it!!


----------



## NomoMoMo

stew said:


> Dang Tony.....13 humidors and all filled with Cubans, Those must be some very large Humi's considering the average height of a Cuban is 5 feet 8inches tall!!!!LMAO





stew said:


> Well enough of the jokes....I have one humidor ...


Shouldn't that be Humordor? (Or Humourdors for those English speaking non-Americans)


----------



## avrus

I'm running a 100ct, a 150ct and a 300ct and looking to upgrade to a cabinet style humidor. The Aristocrat units are very nice, unfortunately I'm in Canada so shipping would be prohibitively expensive. I'll probably end up going with a tower style from a nearby city.


----------



## havanajohn

Here is mine : Montegue Cabinet Wilson Montoya End Table 1500 Cigar Humidor I picked it up from Tampa Humidor. I also have tw other "small" ones 100~200 Ct.


----------



## protekk

Currently have a 100 and a 250 count desktop humidors holding my NC's and have a coleman 150 quart with wineador shelves for my CC boxes.


----------



## android

48 qt igloodor.


----------



## goatfarmer

Gradually grew out of a couple of desk top humi's and various other forms of cigar storage containers; not to mention the headache of maintaining proper cigar environment, so some 25 years ago I decided to save up and eventually pulled the trigger on a Guardian 1000 from Vigilant, inc. It's expensive but proved to be a great investment, add water when level indicator light comes on and occasionally change a filter. Anyhow, over these many years I have never concern myself with how my precious cigars are getting along.

http://shop.vigilantinc.com/guardian-1000-cigar-humidor-end-table-p-770.html?cPath=77_152


----------



## smokin_dad

3 destops (150, 100 and 20ct) and NewAir 280E. I just recentley transferred all my humis to the wineador


----------



## Texmarvin

9 QT Igloodor 50ct Thompson giveaway desktop


----------



## rbflyfishr

Milano Imperfect Cherry humidor from Cheaphumidors and a small coolerdor.


----------



## crgcpro

Rays98GoVols said:


> Here is the one I built about a year or so ago. It is 6 feet wide, 40" tall and 2 feet deep. 10 sliding drawers, each with 5 divided buns. Each bin could hold up to 50 Churchill size cigars. Most of the bins you see in the picture have 25-35 cigars in them. It is the bottom half of a 'rolling' cabinet that has my TV and electronics on top, and the humidor in the bottom. It 'rolls' back into what use to be the closet of the fourth bedroom. That way it looks like it is 'built in'. I converted that bedroom into my Library / Smoking room. That is the second picture. The two leather chairs face the TV / Humidor.
> 
> View attachment 37468
> 
> 
> View attachment 37469


Some new knucklehead at CBID just posted this exact same pic as his humidor. LOL


----------



## henjg124

3 big coolerdors and a big wine fridge.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

I'm running two Edgestars. The 28 count for my stuff, the smaller unit on top for wifey's Acids and other DE candy sticks. I'd like to find another Edgestar and have box storage someday. Not many box purchases, though.

Cigars that are ready for consumption stage in a Sans Souci glass panel humidor.

Works for the moment until I get moved.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

crgcpro said:


> Some new knucklehead at CBID just posted this exact same pic as his humidor. LOL


Well I can assure you it is mine. I've got 41 pictures of it in various stages of building....


----------



## crgcpro

Yes Ray we all know it's yours. I thought you might get a kick out of it. 600 post thread running over there and we called him out on it and he disappeared. LOL


----------



## ColdSmoker

150 qt Coleman and a 40 ct desktop....more to come


----------



## circadianswing

60ct art deco humidor from Thompson... wasn't bad.


----------



## MDS

I got a milano cherry 100 count humidor. It's pretty nice.


----------



## zephead61

150 ct Waxing Moon, 100 ct Don Salvatore Carbon Fiber. Currently putting together a wineador (35 bottle).


----------



## Stillinger

I have a treasure some and a 60 count desktop. They're ok, but I'm swapping to my new wine cooler. In the summer it should be easier to maintain. Giving the treasure dome to a buddy.


----------



## shaun341

I have a 100ct generic humidor that i am not even using at the moment. A 48qt cooler that is in use and just got a 28 bottle koldfront wine cooler that I am started on turning into a wineador.


----------



## Bruck

A 30-40 ct. cheapie (Thompson package deal), a 150 ct. cheapie w/ gaudy 5 Vegas artwork (CBid package deal), and a homemade one I fashioned from a military footlocker - it probably would hold abt 100-150. 

What do I win?


----------



## Bruck

circadianswing said:


> 60ct art deco humidor from Thompson... wasn't bad.


That's beautiful. I showed Mrs. Bruck some art deco humis online & she's gone from wanting me to keep my humis in the basement to wanting to get me a good looking one (birthday's coming up, hint hint) and keep it on the main floor.


----------



## twotailz

circadianswing said:


> 60ct art deco humidor from Thompson... wasn't bad.


Now that's a nice humidor...


----------



## circadianswing

twotailz said:


> Now that's a nice humidor...


thank you, and just know the cigars shown were a bundled starter pack... I have since upgraded the stock!


----------



## nfusion770

2 Igloo Coolidors 150qt and 120qt and a Gurkha Triad that looks really cool but I don't really have a use for at this moment.


----------



## twotailz

I have a couple of small Coleman coolers, and most recent an introductory humidor from CI that the misses bought for my birthday. Working on getting the RH up as I type...


----------



## penguinshockey

One full (just reorganized) cabinet humidor that I built in 2011









a 150gt marine cooler









plus a 150 ct glass top and a small cooler for my infused collection.....


----------



## Herf N Turf

penguinshockey said:


> One full (just reorganized) cabinet humidor that I built in 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 150gt marine cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus a 150 ct glass top and a small cooler for my infused collection.....


Is humidor envy a disease?


----------



## Rays98GoVols

crgcpro said:


> Some new knucklehead at CBID just posted this exact same pic as his humidor. LOL


That's what I keep hearing. Thanks for te headsup. If anyone doubts it's mine, here are a couple of hints. First if you can see the glass doors of the Humidor, you'll notice a crest / shield (magnify the area so you can see). It shows my last name 'Eskridge' and my GFamily Coat od Arms. Second I can supply pictures of the 'build' in any stageyou want. Just the outside box, just put in the Spanish Cedar interior, the drawers sitting on my chairs in my Library. Etc Etc....

Thanks again for the Heads up, and

Go Vols!!!!

I like your Avatar on CBid (crgcpro?)


----------



## yellot00tr

2 diamond crown 160 humidors-one st james and one windsor, 1 cohiba carbon fiber 75 for CCs, 1 75 count diamond crown strathmore, 1 50 count diamond crown that i can't remember the name of, and 1 25 count diamond crown that i can't remember the name of which i keep at work


----------



## cuban- crafted

1 cherrywood cuban crafters 40 count humidor and I have been itching to upgrade for a while now


----------



## edin508

Rays98GoVols said:


> That's what I keep hearing. Thanks for te headsup. If anyone doubts it's mine, here are a couple of hints. First if you can see the glass doors of the Humidor, you'll notice a crest / shield (magnify the area so you can see). It shows my last name 'Eskridge' and my GFamily Coat od Arms. Second I can supply pictures of the 'build' in any stageyou want. Just the outside box, just put in the Spanish Cedar interior, the drawers sitting on my chairs in my Library. Etc Etc....
> 
> Thanks again for the Heads up, and
> 
> Go Vols!!!!
> 
> I like your Avatar on CBid (crgcpro?)


I hope you got some comic relief from the thread on cbid. lol


----------



## Dazz

I've got a big beautiful 100 count,







and a 25 count traveldor.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Rays98GoVols

edin508 said:


> I hope you got some comic relief from the thread on cbid. lol


Yeah I did thanks!


----------



## durbs

Cheap 100ct Rocky patel from cigars international. Works perfect. Holds 65% rh for a month or two before recharging beads.


----------



## The Wolverine

Daniel Marshall 65 count Macassar Ebony.


----------



## alexcue

Treasure Dome 250ct Humidor 
5 Vegas 100ct Humidor
Airtight 41qt Coolador
Airtight 62qt Coolador 

Those top two i bought on CBid, and so far, I've been very pleasantly surprised at how good they hold the humidity. Can't beat them for the price. One day I'll get a Savoy with the build in Boveda rack.

I'm also looking at the Vinotemp 28bottle for a Wineador.


----------



## Mortenoir

I currently have a Bally II Glass-Top Humidor, but plan on building my own very soon.


----------



## Just1ce

Coleman 120 quart cooler with a Thompson 30 count desktop.


----------



## Beeman

Got a 125 count bourbon street. Looks good in my cabinet and the seal is great. Also it has a wooden tray at the bottom that works great to keep my bovedas under. Already almost full though so I think I may upgrade to a coolerdor or wineador.

Stock image:


----------



## beercritic

Two 48 quart cedar lined coolers, two 72 quart coolers, a Cuban Crafter, a cruddy ebay humidor (for lighters, cutters & such), a small cooler for infused (winter indoor smokes) and a couple sampler humies from cigar com (for dry boxing).

I'm running out of space and $. Trying to have a bunch of well rested sticks, playing the waiting game. (sigh)


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A cheap glass-top from CI, a 48qt igloo, and a 24qt igloo for my infused smokes.


----------



## brimy623

Rays98GoVols said:


> Here is the one I built about a year or so ago. It is 6 feet wide, 40" tall and 2 feet deep. 10 sliding drawers, each with 5 divided buns. Each bin could hold up to 50 Churchill size cigars. Most of the bins you see in the picture have 25-35 cigars in them. It is the bottom half of a 'rolling' cabinet that has my TV and electronics on top, and the humidor in the bottom. It 'rolls' back into what use to be the closet of the fourth bedroom. That way it looks like it is 'built in'. I converted that bedroom into my Library / Smoking room. That is the second picture. The two leather chairs face the TV / Humidor.
> View attachment 37468
> 
> 
> View attachment 37469


That is friggin' awesome!!
I wish that I had enough room to do something like that.


----------



## jcorna01

My father-in-law bought me the JFK humidor from CI when he forced me against my will to start smoking with him. It holds ~70ish.

I have since upgraded to the Treasure Dome, which I really like, but am currently formulating a plan of attack to sneak a Wineador past my wife.


----------



## Montecristo#4

I have a Cigar Star 3000 Cabinet humidor Have had it for a couple years. Some of the boxes are dated 2008 95% Cuban. Awesome Humidor!


----------



## smknjoecool

Beeman said:


> Got a 125 count bourbon street. Looks good in my cabinet and the seal is great. Also it has a wooden tray at the bottom that works great to keep my bovedas under. Already almost full though so I think I may upgrade to a coolerdor or wineador.
> 
> Stock image:


I just sent one of these back to Thompson's. There was a gap of about 1/16th all along the back where the lid met the bottom. Plus, the "male" part of the interior seal was not very rigid. I must have gotten a bad one and I'm glad yours works well. I'll have to admit it's a very pretty box and the airflow grate on the bottom was a nice touch. I wish all humidors came with one.

$85 with shipping included is not a bad deal if you get a good one.


----------



## Beeman

I ended up having some issues of my own, but nobody ever got back to me, so I just dealt with it. I mainly use my cooler now, and keep my overflow sticks in there. I go through my Bovedas like crazy though.


----------



## HoserX

Just a mere 36 quart Coleman.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

The one on the left is my infused box and the one on the right is where I keep regular sticks.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon

I have four 100 count Savoy humidors, one Savoy "medium" that holds about 50 cigars (I really like the Savoy humidors - great quality for the price) as well as two other cheapo desktops from when I got started long ago (a 100 count and a "50" count, that in no way possible holds 50 cigars). I only use Bovedas in all of them - just makes life easy.

And yes, they are all full. I REALLY need to get going on a cabinet or Wineador build. I'm now leaning towards just getting a nice cabinet. I definitely need more room.

No pics right now, as I'm sitting outside enjoying a cigar.


----------



## Horrorphilly

I have a cheap glass top that came with my sampler. I like the look of it but I'm not sure if its any good.I guess time will tell.



Sean


----------



## Pasty

Was sitting comfortably with a 50ct. Savoy until I stumbled upon Puff, to which a 100ct. Ironsides and a 20ct. cheapo for the office soon followed!
Now starting to give the wineador some serious thought...


----------



## izkeh

A big tupperware stoarge bin I got from Wal-Mart. I can't remember how big it is, but it will hold ALL of my cigars with room to spare. Best $40 I ever spent on this hobby.


----------



## BigKrup444

I only have a small 40 count that came with a sampler from Thompson. It is actually pretty solid, and seals really nice. The 25 cigars that came with it were almost unsmokeable. The only problem is it is full and I need to upgrade soon, so I can buy more cigars


----------



## LGHT

I have a 500ct humi for smokes I'm smoking now and a large beverage cooler that I converted into a large humi that holds about over 100 boxes for aging..


----------



## willyzhere

I like my Savinelli with cigar inlay. Had it for eight+ years and it's always been good to my sticks.






. I also have a Colemandor for overruns and awesome deals I can't say no to!


----------



## jp1979

I have a cheap glass top for my cheaper stuff. I have a 12 bottle wine chiller that I took the compressor off of and converted it to a humi. And an unknown 50 ct. That holds my infused stuff. Oh and and old Briggs tobacco barrel that has a drymistat in it that sits in my office with a few petite coronas in it.


----------



## TCBSmokes

I have four humidors and I like them all, but my very first one I've had some 20 years now is my favorite not only for sentimental reasons, but also because it is the nicest one, too, an Italian-made Mastro de Paja, which are very well made, each one by hand, but hard to find anymore. So turns out it was a very good investment at the time too. TCB


----------



## TCBSmokes

MDSPHOTO said:


> The one on the left is my infused box and the one on the right is where I keep regular sticks.


Both handsome, I must say! TCB.


----------



## TCBSmokes

circadianswing said:


> 60ct art deco humidor from Thompson... wasn't bad.


That's a beauty!


----------



## imported_mark_j

Treasure Dome. I like it.


----------



## huynha

Small 25-30 count for my premiums from cheaphumidors.com. Another 50 ct for everything else.


----------



## sjcruiser36

5 Vegas Tradicion 100 count humidor, a Tupperdor that can hold around 60 or so cigars, with a NewAir and drawers from Forrest on order.


----------



## TCBSmokes

mark_j said:


> Treasure Dome. I like it.


Nice Lookin'! T.


----------



## Evonnida

Coolers... I have 2 big coolers, 3 regular size coolers, 2 decent sized desktops and 2 lockers at different B&M's.


----------



## Incognito11

60 Count Cuban Crafters
40 Count Diamond Crown
3 Tupperdors roughly 30 sticks total

...bout time for a wineador


----------



## hn4cigar

I currently have a small 50 count humidor and a couple of tupperdors. Is there any disadvantages to keeping multiple small humidors, small tupperdors, and smaller 25qt coleman party stacker type coolers as opposed to larger humidors, coolers? I like the convenience of knowing these small containers are sealed well and all I need in them are a couple of boveda packs. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## cbui81

hn4cigar said:


> I currently have a small 50 count humidor and a couple of tupperdors. Is there any disadvantages to keeping multiple small humidors, small tupperdors, and smaller 25qt coleman party stacker type coolers as opposed to larger humidors, coolers? I like the convenience of knowing these small containers are sealed well and all I need in them are a couple of boveda packs. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


The only drawback i can think of is that you have a lot more containers to keep track of. I also had a couple of smaller humidors for a while, and just recently finished building my own cabinet sized one. The large one can be a hassle at first just because we're adding a lot of trays and cigars, so the humidity is fluctuating a bit. But at the end of the day, I'm only keeping track of humidity in one container rather than several.


----------



## hn4cigar

cbui81 said:


> The only drawback i can think of is that you have a lot more containers to keep track of. I also had a couple of smaller humidors for a while, and just recently finished building my own cabinet sized one. The large one can be a hassle at first just because we're adding a lot of trays and cigars, so the humidity is fluctuating a bit. But at the end of the day, I'm only keeping track of humidity in one container rather than several.


Thanks for your response.


----------



## Carpenter69

I've got a New Aire 280E and a Wine Enthusiast 35 bottle capacity wine cooler. Both I got for free. Patience pays off. I continuously checked craigslist for the last year. It's amazing what people will do to get rid of something. The New Aire gentleman gave me $20 for gas.


----------



## Roland Deschain

El ray 150 count purchased from cigars international and a 5 qt tupperdor. The el ray has about 80 sticks in it and is full. Liars call it a 150.....yea...maybe if they're cigarillos.


----------



## Just1ce

I'm up to a 120 quart cooler just about full, a 48 quart cooler nearly overflowing, a 30ish count desktop - full, and a 100 count Ironsides desktop humidor - also full. After next week I will officially be out of room. I'm thinking about taking my cigars out of the boxes and bundling them in tissue paper to free up some space. I don't really want to take up more floor space with another cooler and don't have the coin for a tower humidor.


----------



## 455 Punch

I'm a "build it and they will come" kinda guy. If I had a big humidor, I would buy more and I would smoke more...I plan too much to buy cigars first and then buy a humidor to house them (I say that, but I had no humidor for my first 10 cigars, other than a ziplock, LOL).

So a small humidor sort of takes the place of self-control.

My humidor is a crystal-looking clear acrylic rectangular jar with a silicone seal around the top. Walmart $6. It holds my electronic hygro, Boveda, and about a dozen sticks. Sits atop an old Hamilton House box that holds my "tools".

Simple, unglamorous, newbie...


----------



## swamper

Right now I only have travel humidors. 2-45s 2-15s and 2-5s. Trying to decide if I want to cedar line my huge pelican case or build a wineador.


----------



## cutpaperglue

48qt rubbermaid coolidor for me (it's red). Started with a little 2qt foodservice tub and a boveda, then quickly realized that I would need much more space. When the cooler is full I might do a wineador, but I would just as soon get another cooler-- I'd rather spend my money on the smokes, not the box.


----------



## Merovius

Two Michael Dixon humis and a coolidor.

*30 ct Spalted Maple*



*200ct Macassar Ebony*









*300 ct Coleman *





I really cant say enough good things about the Michael Dixon humidors and his customer service. The seals are tight, the finishes are gorgeous and you can easily reach him personally by phone or email on most days. Highly recommended.


----------



## bogiestogie

Newair 280E with some drawers from Forrest.


----------



## ChiGars

Savoy 100 ct. Love this thing. Just finished seasoning. Ready to fill!


----------



## ChiGars

Top shelf.


----------



## ChiGars

And inside.


----------



## ChiGars

Sorry for the double and sideways pics guys. :crazy:


----------



## MDSPHOTO

ChiGars said:


> Sorry for the double and sideways pics guys. :crazy:


I just got a kink in my neck!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Merovius said:


> Two Michael Dixon humis and a coolidor.
> 
> *30 ct Spalted Maple*
> 
> 
> 
> *200ct Macassar Ebony*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *300 ct Coleman *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really cant say enough good things about the Michael Dixon humidors and his customer service. The seals are tight, the finishes are gorgeous and you can easily reach him personally by phone or email on most days. Highly recommended.


Those are absolutely beautiful boxes if you've got the coin laying around.


----------



## Merovius

MDSPHOTO said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful boxes if you've got the coin laying around.


Thanks David, they are very well made and Michael is just an absolute pleasure to do business with.


----------



## Sprouthog

75ct table top for ready to smokes
3000ct with drawers for storage


----------

